# Need info on Rocky River west branch



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm considering putting a bid on a house off of Sprague rd. in Olmstead Falls and the west branch is across the street. I've seen no trespassing signs all over and was wondering if there was any public access. I scoped out a park where a creek fed into the river and I did see guys fishing from the shore but I noticed "no swimming" signs and wondered if that meant no wading also. 
Where we live now I have a 10 minute drive to the lower Rocky where I fish for steelhead in the winter and bass in the summer but I've never made it that far upstream. I don't mind moving farther from work but putting distance between myself and the good fishing is out of the question.
thanks -Mick


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Mick there is a guy on the steelhead forum alot named SteelCranium that knows alot about the west branch. He says alot has turned private because people didn't respect the property and really they had no choice because it got out of hand. I do think that there is a park where you can access the might be called East River Park..but don't take my word on it because I could be wrong. I have never fished the west branch but want to. If you buy that house and there is access then I will for sure. Now is a great time to buy a house they are like going for nothing and actually, Cleveland is funding buses that will take you on a "foreclosure tour"..how ridiculous is that!? Sad but true. But maybe pm SteelCranium he seems like a guy who has been around a long time and could give you the lowdown on it...
Janus


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I checked out East River park, thats where the no swimming signs were posted. Looks like a nice spot though it was raging brown when we were there. It looks like the west branch got the short end of the stick as far as parks go, anybody know what the fine is for trespassing these days?
Yeah we have decided to be one of the vultures feasting on the real estate carcass lol. We haven't looked at forclosures much, there are plenty of deals to be had in the regular listings. Some even with a nice chunk of land. I really wanted to take our time finding one so I could get this place fixed up to rent but we've come across a house at a good price that is exactly what we want.
I expected to hear from Steel Cranium, I thought he posted on this forum also, guess I'll pm him if he doesn't reply here.

BTW Brian when is the rescheduled outing for the members of this forum?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Mick,
Just and assumption on those signs, to put it as gently as possible there might be poop (fecal coliform) traces found in the water. Sewer overrun when it rain too hard. They are posted all over that trib I keep telling you about that's right by my work. Not sure when the reschedule is Utard is busy with his house situation now so when it clears up we can get it together, might be a smallie carp trip...heard the smallies are slowly coming back to Rocky. The steelheaders are talking about catching a few. Looking foward to fishing for them again.
Janus


----------

